#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Learn Thai Language >  >  Thai For Beginners - Becker

## can123

This software does not run on my Windows 7 machines. Any suggestions for making it work on them, please ?

"Thai for Beginners"   Benjawan Poomsan Becker

----------


## WujouMao

Is it this one?

Thai for Beginners: Amazon.co.uk: Benjawan Poomsan Becker: Books

Or drop these guys an email or ring them up and ask what they work on.
http://www.paiboonpublishing.com/

----------


## can123

^

Thank you.

----------


## WujouMao

Looking again at the link i gave you on amazon, it shows this was released Sept 2004, and how long has Windows 7 been out? 

Try an a machine that supports something around 2004.

----------


## AussieWomble

If it works on previous versions of windows, try installing/running in compatibility mode. Might not work but worth a try.

----------


## harrybarracuda

^ What he said.

----------


## taxexile

excellent book, i learnt to read thai in 3 weeks using that book.

----------


## AUSSIE EXPAT

> excellent book, i learnt to read thai in 3 weeks using that book.


I better have a look at it too, been here 6 years can't read squat........

----------


## BigRed

> excellent book, i learnt to read thai in 3 weeks using that book.


The link is to an audio book, it seems you really need to get the paperback as well as the CD (at least to learn to read Thai)

----------


## mingmong

many CD,s I brought from Pantip were windows 98! never got the programs to work, then again 1 of my Laptops still runs XP.

----------


## Neo

Download Daemon Lite and run the program/disc on a virtual drive. 
Very easy and self explanatory software, 
Download DAEMON Tools Lite 4.45.4 - FileHippo.com

----------


## Mad Hatter

I run Windows 7 professional and my copy of "Thai for Beginners" Benjawan Poomsan Becker plays AOK, not that is much help to the OP of course.

----------


## nigelandjan

> "Thai for Beginners" Benjawan Poomsan Becker


  I admire your optimism but wouldn't you do better concentrating on mastering  English for beginners first ?

----------


## PeteCalvin

Hi, is this 2004 book useful? Or did anyone try some other ebooks I could use to learn Thai? Like, for absolute beginner adults.

----------


## barbaro

> excellent book, i learnt to read thai in 3 weeks using that book.


Definitely.

I used the Becker book and I think it is the best foreign language learning book ever.

I learned a lot from the beginner, and purchased the intermediate and advanced (not going into the latter because I left Thailand).

----------

